# Christmas Present Idea



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I just opened an email that wanted me to buy a bunch of stuff.

What's new? They do that every day.

But they had something that looks like lots of fun, both to make, and to play with.

It's called a snowball fight in a bucket. It's a very small bucket with a batch of stuffed snowballs in it. It seems to me that you could find a pattern for an ornament or something. A pattern that would make a small ball shape, stuff it, and sew on an optional happy face.

If you can't find a pattern for a ball shaped ornament, maybe the head on a stuffed toy or something.

http://gifts.personalcreations.com/gifts/snowballfightinabucket-30146284?ref=PCRCJAFFMyPointsBF14Bonus2Products112814_MyPoints.com%2c+Inc.&clickid=D42GR0bu0B7UYUXdCHgG&viewpos=1&trackingpgroup=PCYBERM


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

It looks like the balls are made with pipsqueak yarn. Rather than a real bucket, you could make a crocheted one -- that way it is totally "soft" for young children. I have searched google before for instructions on both crochet and knit balls -- there are lots of choices. I think this is a fun idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

I love this idea. Might be something on my to do list.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Kay Knits said:


> I love this idea. Might be something on my to do list.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

There is a pattern for them on one of the knitting sites that I get emails from but I can't remember which one I know the pattern was free because I have it stored to do in the future when I get grand children


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I hate to say this but you could take the pipsqueak yarn and throw it right out. I hated knitting with that stuff, it kept ripping on me and shedding.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

grandmann said:


> I hate to say this but you could take the pipsqueak yarn and throw it right out. I hated knitting with that stuff, it kept ripping on me and shedding.


Or you could use Wool Ease in their white color that sparkles just like snow, or a white boucle, or any number of other yarns.


----------



## quiltmom (Jul 8, 2012)

I made several of these this year for friends and family gifts. I used old ice cream buckets and decorated them using my computer and Cricut machine. For the snowballs, I found several free patterns online and just used up some white yarn I aleady had. They came out really cute. I've already sent them or I'd take a picture and post it. It was a very frugal gift, using what I had here at home, but everyone I sent them to says they are having a blast with them!


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

That is adorable. Their little faces can't help but make you smile...


----------



## dunlappl (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks, this is a great idea. I have made balls using left over yarn from a baby blanket I crocheted using Bernat baby blanket yarn for my cats to play with. Put small pill bottle with rice inside and stuffing. They love to play with it. I spray it with catnip spray also. Hadn't thought about making balls for the GD to throw. She loves balls. Good extra xmas gift. I still have more yarn to match the blanket I made for her 2 years ago. You know we never throw yarn away.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

I wonder if you could male the balls out of latge pom poms? Any thoughts?


----------



## quiltmom (Jul 8, 2012)

Isuel said:


> I wonder if you could male the balls out of latge pom poms? Any thoughts?


One website I googled for the snowball pattern used a pom pom maker, so I would guess the answer is yes. I just used what I had, which was leftover white yarn and found a crocheted snowball pattern for free online. Took me all of about 10 mins per snowball : )


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Fantastic idea and I can hear the squeals of fun as I type!


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

Love the idea. Thank you for sharing! This will be my next year project.


----------



## judybug52 (Sep 26, 2012)

Great idea! Going to do it . Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

a friend made something similar. She used tennis balls covered with poly-batting and then crocheted over the surface arigurumi style. It keeps the shape of a ball while making it softer with the batting added. She did not put faces on them but you could experiment and certainly try other spherical items. no pattern, just one person having fun with her yarn.


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

thanks


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

Red Heart has a crocheted ball free pattern at http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/easy-classic-ball-ornaments They are made over a 2" styrofoam ball which would keep its shape but not be too heavy or hard once covered by yarn. There are knitted round balls at http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/holiday-stars-and-balls-ornaments using the same over a styrofoam ball core idea and also a free pattern. You could adapt one or the other.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

Love this idea. Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

My local dollar store has plastic buckets and other containers for a dollar.

It strikes me that this present would be even better if there were two or more buckets.

You can't have a snowball fight with yourself. There have to be at least two sides. Even for a child without brothers and sisters, this would be better if each kid could grab a bucket and run.

And the balls really don't need faces. The faces are cute, but they're snowballs.

A tag with instructions that say not to play with them inside would probably be good, too.


----------



## Olde English Babydoll (Aug 23, 2013)

I've seen these for sale in the stores and gift shops. I was thinking I'd make them from roving felted into a ball. I make snowmen then needle felt hats, etc. so why not just make snowballs for an indoor snowball fight! I would probably needle felt a cute face on each one too! I like the idea of a yarn made basket too!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Kay Knits said:


> I love this idea. Might be something on my to do list.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for response. I'll try both pom pom and crochet ball


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

One campground I worked at one summer had about 100 crocheted "snowballs". They were done in white, worsted weight, acrylic yarn. They were stuffed with white tube socks. Fully washable. They were used during the Christmas in July snowball fight. Once the snowball fight was over they were tossed in the washing machine, washed in hot water, using Oxyclean enriched soap so they were ready for the next Christmas in July snowball fight.


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

Oh, I like the idea of using socks for the stuffing!


----------

